# stolen traps



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well went up the canyon to check my traps tonight, and by the looks of the chewed up ground I had something, but the dog was gone and so was the trap. Thats the third time, in the last year. The other two was down on Utah Lake last winter. Why can't people keep their hands to their selfs. I have a trapping permit, I'm not doing nothing wrong, I'm checking my traps every other day. If it's not yours don't touch. :evil:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that. People just don't have any respect anymore


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Set up trail cams?


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thats what I'll have to do


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

As crappy as it is, no matter what you do it seems to happen. I had a bobcat stolen last year, along with two traps.......... The best advise I have is hide them from view of people, but that is not that easy sometimes. Whatever you do be sure to report it as sometimes these guys get caught and most of the time they are not the smartest guys in the world.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Set up trail cams?


Just remember they can be stolen too.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would tell you to report it but that would be a waste of your time. I had one taken once. The guy called me, told me he had it. He felt the mink I caught was his. I called the fish and game and they didnt even want to go with me to get it.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It's been many years since I've set a trap, but even back then one of the greatest skills a trapper can have is knowing where to set a trap where the game can find it and all the other a-holes can't. Sounds like nothing has changed.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Went up this mourn and pulled what I had up Diamond Fork, gates will be closed soon and their were more Muzzleloader Elk hunters than I thought there would be. I get after the foxes down at the lake as soon as the chicken hunt gets over.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Ruger67 said:


> Well went up the canyon to check my traps tonight, and by the looks of the chewed up ground I had something, but the dog was gone and so was the trap. Thats the third time, in the last year. The other two was down on Utah Lake last winter. Why can't people keep their hands to their selfs. I have a trapping permit, I'm not doing nothing wrong, I'm checking my traps every other day. If it's not yours don't touch. :evil:


Maybe the dogs owner didn't know how to remove the trap so he took it in to the vet?


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

OK someone stole my coyote, or fox. I'd like to see someone take that to the VET. OMG


----------

